# Lightbar question



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi all. I am planning to purchase a plow for my truck for next winter and I want to buy a yellow light. I was wondering how guys on this board have their lights mounted, whether on the roof or on a rack of some sort and what kind of lights do you have. I am looking at either a rotator or mini strobe bar. I was looking into the Back Rack to mount the light permanently in the truck. Any suggestions on what to do? Any pictures of your setups would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

check out the pics page there are some good ideas on there 

take a look at the kids set up!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I use this:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...oductDisplay?storeId=6970&productId=771&R=771

Federal Signal twin rotator with a center mirror- magnetic mount to the roof and a single stobe mag mount as a backup or for the Chevy.
I want to be able to still fit in a parking garage so a perm mount is not possible- plus it's an increase in drag (decrease in gas milage) and being exposed to the weather all year the lens needs to be replaced alot more often. It's bright, gets attention, and comes right off in the spring.

Personally I can't stand those Back Rack things- I am considering installing a complete SS louvered headache rack, but for $500 it will wait. BTW my bar even shows over the cap on the back of my truck (trying it out for this season to keep things dry)


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I have my truck and 2 buds parked the other night and we put our lights on and i have to say the brightest were
1st.whelen guardian (mine)
2nd.federal signal 2000
3rd. target tech highlighter..good luck hunting


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

*Light Bars?*

I have been plowing all my life--& heres my suggestions? if Your going to be Plowing Highways--or just Huge Parking lots--Open spaces--Light Bars are GREAT! but--If your going to Plow Driveways-- Confined Areas-- Camp Roads ECT--Light Bars tend to Get Busted!--Hitting Things--Low Hanging Branches ECT!--I suggest YOU get an Inexpensive Magnetic Rotator--as they Show UP a lot Better than a I nexpensive Magnetic Strobe!--I have BOTH--I Use the Strobe in Transit--Going from One Job to Another--& un-plug the Strobe--& Plug In the Rotator when I*M Plowing--Main Reason?--if You have a Stationary Mount & hit Branches ECT--It tends to Get Busted!--But-- With a Magnetic Mount--It tends to just Gets Knocked Off!--& All you have to DO? is Stop & Place It back ON! & Price Wise!--Light Bars Are Pretty Expensive!--& the In-Expensive Magnetic Strobes or Roators run from under $20.00 to $30.00--depending on where You Buy them? I Hope this Helps?--Ole JIM--


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

mikelawtown said:


> I have my truck and 2 buds parked the other night and we put our lights on and i have to say the brightest were
> 1st.whelen guardian (mine)
> 2nd.federal signal 2000
> 3rd. target tech highlighter..good luck hunting


A guy after my own heart...

Only people like us would say...."hey, 3 light bars.... lets play with 'em"

then say.... "oooooh....flashy lights."


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Blue Ram
I have a Show me mini light bar,its real bright at night but hard to see during the day. Its mounted on a backrack that will come off in the spring. I just bought a Code 3 XS8000 that had two rotar's which will be going on the truck this week. The show me mini bar is going to get mounted in the rear of my spreader. I already have two small strobe head's on the back but more is better.

Regards Mike


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

glenspot said:


> A guy after my own heart...
> 
> Only people like us would say...."hey, 3 light bars.... lets play with 'em"
> 
> then say.... "oooooh....flashy lights."


you got it..LOL :bluebounc


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll be selling my Whelen twin strobe Guardian after I get my Vista put on let me know if your interested.I used it about 4 times.

Jason


----------

